# Quarter round around door casing and transition piece



## Just Bill

What you picture is not quarter round , but door openings are usually not trimmed, if the jambs are undercut correctly. To get the correct cut, use a piece of the floor you are installing and use a thin trim saw to cut the jamb.


----------



## HardwoodGuy

I'm wondering if the trim shown is MDF with a veneer? You would have a difficult time finding a paint that will bond because it looks like the trim is prefinished...veneer. As far as ending the trim instead of the angles cuts which I never liked, you could try endcapping or placing a return on the quarter round.

Personally I'd start over and use a white primed base shoe molding. It looks better against the colonial style base you have. Painted white I think you'll like it better, but maybe you've spent a ton of dough for the other stuff already?


----------



## chippydale

*Cove molding?*

Thanks for the help so far.

Does it look like it's cove molding that the guy used in the picture?
Do people generally use cove molding as a shoe base?

I am leaning towards pulling them out and repalce with white quarter rounds but am also trying to figure out which one makes more economical sense - to paint or to redo?


----------



## jaros bros.

Looks to be some type of cove moulding. Quarter round is cheap and so is paint.


----------



## derf36

I'd head to the store and pick up some 1/4 round, it's cheap and looks good. Also pick up a tube of caulking and some paint. 

Here is a pic of mine. 

good luck


----------



## hooper890

*Returns and molding /Tile*

From the pictures I would use white shoe or quarter rounds rather than the colored cove molding you now have or paint it white.
I would place the transition exactly as you have it but cut out the bottom of the cove so that the transition runs under it. Just a small section under the cove where the transition would go , then place the cove or quarter round over that. At the end you would cut the cove or quarter round where it meets the wall, as you did with the other outside cuts. Don't forget that white caulk will hide a lot of those tiny seams so please use that too. I am not a professional but have learned a lot doing my own flooring. Do a search for images related to what you want and see how others have completed it. Sometimes it's just personal preference, nothing else.


----------

